# Seven Strand Knots



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Experimenting with seven strand and was wondering any easy knots to tie with. I'd be fishing for kings with them.

-Thanks


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Figure 8 knot is all you need, caught plenty of fish on them. The wire will not slip once tightened down.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Figure eight.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Now is that with the plastic coating on them? I use non coated, tie an overhand knot and use the little spinner device that you can buy at tackle stores.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Best knot for uncoated sevenstrand is a simple overhand knot followed by several wraps that are pulled down tight. Ends up looking like a hangman's noose kind of. I can't find a picture of it online but if you'd like I could make one up and shoot you a pic.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

finfever///please do.
Thanks


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



finfever61 said:


> Best knot for uncoated sevenstrand is a simple overhand knot followed by several wraps that are pulled down tight. Ends up looking like a hangman's noose kind of. I can't find a picture of it online but if you'd like I could make one up and shoot you a pic.


Yeah same one I'm talking about, I just use a little device to wrap the tag end real tight. I kept having a problem with it coming unwrapped. The little device cost like $12-15, works well.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Mullet Killer said:


> Experimenting with seven strand and was wondering any easy knots to tie with. I'd be fishing for kings with them.
> 
> -Thanks


I have experimented with all of the different methods and using sleeves is the strongest. We have tested every kind of knot vs sleeves with a scale and the sleeves always prevail. That certainly doesn't mean that knots wont work. I have used them on many occasions, but I use sleeves for tarpon fishing and tournament fishing.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

tie one granny knot ,hook onto something rigid, pull tight/cinch,then wrap tag end where the wire will flatten itself onto the leader about five wraps, trim excess, by cinching first ,you should eliminate fouling from the hook hooking itself onto the leader backwards, by wrapping tag end flat it should be the most stealthiest rig and works well with Kings in clear water....sharpen your hooks it DOES make a difference,good fishing to you......


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

i loop the wire through eye twice with a shoelace style knot and leave about a two inch tag end that i wrap tight with a pair of curved hemo's, use it up to bout 90# test anything larger i go to a crimp.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same one I'm talking about, I just use a little device to wrap the tag end real tight. I kept having a problem with it coming unwrapped. The little device cost like $12-15, works well.


I think you're talking about the device for single strand but they may have something new I haven't seen. Here's a couple pics of how we tie seven strand. Just have to cinch each wrap tight one at a time. We've caught 40lb+ Bull Dolphin and bigger Wahoo on weedlines with spinning tackle using them.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I got it at Hot Spots, they said they used it to make their 7 strand leaders. I haven't tried it on single strand, but from your pictures posted its the same process. I haven't had any problems with it, worth the invest me for me.


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone ill have to stop by there later on a get one of those

-thanks


----------

